
$35 Quad Core ARMv7 PC - jfe
http://com.odroid.com/sigong/blog/blog_list.php?bid=173
======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8748658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8748658)

------
adnanh
[0] looks like a nice article with a comparison to Raspberry Pi B+

[0] [http://linuxgizmos.com/35-dollar-quad-core-hacker-sbc-
offers...](http://linuxgizmos.com/35-dollar-quad-core-hacker-sbc-offers-rpi-
like-expansion/)

~~~
bduerst
The RPi is already years old, it's really no comparison at this point.

------
wclax04
What are people actually doing with tiny pcs that require much computing
power? I use one to serve a dashboard on a monitor at work, but haven't done
anything else with them.

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
HTPC has been the most common use I've seen. I use my Raspberry Pi to run
XBMC. It gets the job done although the menu can be a little sluggish; I've
been thinking of upgrading it for awhile.

~~~
pyrocat
what version? B+?

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
Just a regular B, actually. I bought it before the B+. The B especially is
something of a struggle with its two sole USB ports. I use one for the wifi
adapter, and the other to plug in my external hard-drive. I have to control
the program entirely via my phone, since I can't plug in a keyboard or an IR
adapter.

------
13
I don't mind the odroid, but I would love it a lot more if there were some
official Debian images for it. The software side of things is lacking a little
bit.

------
poxycat
Would it work as a home server ? Uncompressing rar set, downloading from
newsgroups etc?

------
adnanh
What are the shipping options for Europe?

~~~
amckenna
They have a distributer in Germany here:
[http://www.pollin.de/shop/suchergebnis.html?S_TEXT=odroid&lo...](http://www.pollin.de/shop/suchergebnis.html?S_TEXT=odroid&log=internal)

They also have a US based distributer as well:
[http://ameridroid.com/](http://ameridroid.com/)

Back before they had the US and German distributers I ordered a different
board and they shipped it to the US from South Korea with no problems.

------
mpcadosch
Where can I get one???

~~~
drmpeg
If you're in North America.

[http://ameridroid.com/](http://ameridroid.com/)

